# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  شعراء من بــــــلادي ( يحي فضل الله ) 4

## امام اباتي

*يحي فضل الله ولد فى قرية قباتى شمال المحمية عام 1958 .. رحلت به والدته الى مدينة كادقلى وعمره لا يتجاوز الثلاثة أشهر حيث ارتبط بها وحتى اكمال تعليمه العالى وكما يقول هو ( نحنا كادقلاب ) ومازالت أسرته تقيم هناك .. انتقل يحى الى أمدرمان للدراسة فالتحق بالمعهد العالى للموسيقى والمسرح ( 79 – 1983  ) قسم التمثيل والاخراج .. يحى فضل الله عضو مؤسس لجماعة السديم المسرحية  .. عمل مخرجا بالمسرح القومى ورئيسا لوحدة المسرح التجريبى بأمانة المسرح  بأم درمان...........
له إصدارات هي : حكايات و احاديث لم تثمر - عن دار النشر جامعة الخرطوم . تداعيات - الجزء الاول - عن مكتبة الاصدقاء بامدرمان 1995م حكايات و اساطير سودانية - عن المركز السوداني للثقافة و الاعلام بالقاهرة -1988م تحولات ف مملكة الاحلام - رواية - عن دار قاف بالخرطزم 2006م  ... مخطوطات تحت الطبع : لماذا تراك عشقت النزبف ؟ ... له مجموعة شعرية :  ستمر حسني من هنا - مجموعة شعرية - , اللجوء الي خبايا الذاكرة - مجموعة  قصصية :تداعيات - الاعمال الكاملة

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
زمن بروح
وزمن بجي
لا شهراً بفوت
زى شهراً بجي
والصبح يغوص
فى ليلاً بجي
والليل فرح
صبحاً بجي
ود حامد اشهق
للخير يجي
للخير بجي
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*خبرينى
يحيى فضل الله

والمساء الشاحب الخطوات يحترف التعب 
ورحيل أغنيةٍ توشوشُ فى خبايا الإنتظار 
تضيع منى 
كى تجاذب كل أطراف الزمان 
أهدهد الكلمات 
لا أقوى على شىءٍ من الذكرى 
وهذا العقلُ متعب 
رجوعُ الدرب .. لا يفضى إليك 
ولا إلى اللغةِ الصريحة 
كى أحدد ما تبقى من رحيقك 
فى مسام الروح .. والجسد إشتعالاً 
وهذا النبض .. أتعب 
وتلك الخطوة إبتعدت عن الصحو 
المكمِّل للحقيقة 
أغلقت بالخبث أبواب الوضوح 
زيفت صوت المغنى 
عهرت لغة النشيد 
ضيعت حلم الصبايا .. فى طوابير الرغيف 
غيبت حلم الطفولة 
أنهكت حزن الشيوخ 
همشت منك .. القضايا 
فى إحتمالك للتواصل 
والمرابون إستباحوا هذه الأرض الحلوب 
فيا جميلة .. خبرينى 
كيف بددنا الكذوب 
ثم إنّا لم نعد ندرى بأنا 
مذ حملناكِ .. جنينا 
قد نسينا أن نضع فيه الملامح 
لو سـُئلنا كيف ضيعنا إنبهارك بالخصوبة 
وأرتضينا أن نسلم للعساكر 
من ثمارك ما يطيب 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مزيكا  الحواري
يحي فضل الله

ماني غرقان في التمني .. ولاني سارح بالأماني
زارني خاطراً بله شوقي واحتواني ..
النخل إتلاقى غنى .. وردد النيل الأغاني
النجوم لامع بريقها .. الورود النايمة فاقت
عطرت كل الجزاير بحريقها .. الندى الراقد بفوقها
صفقت جنحاتو غنت لي هواي ..
*******************
دقوا مزيكة الحواري .. رقصوا البنوت أعرضوا
النخل زائد في عرضو وفي علاهو ..
يحكي للدنيا الجميلة .. سر ثباتو وسر بهاهه
ضي عيونك يا بنية .. يضوي لي بلداً بعيدة
تحملك لينا الغمامة .. ويكتمل للروح نشيدها
للدروب الليك تودي .. بنسرج الخيل العنيدة
والحزن من ضي عيونك .. يلبس الفرحة الجديدة
********************
وأنا راكب يا مراكب .. لا الرياح توقف خطاي
لا الجبال تحجب رؤاي .. سر شموس الكون مناي
ليك مسافر من كتير الزاد ..
مسافر بي غناي ..
نوصل الشمس البعيدة ..
نبقى عيدها ..
نزرع الحب البيوقد للنهاية ...

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
هذا البكاء يميتني
 انا المتعلق
المتأرجح
بين حبك و القصيدة
هذي الدموع تغيظني
و الحلم فيها مخالفا
للعابثين
السارقين
الوارثين
الناهبين
الواضعين بكل زاوية مكيدة
لابتسامتك التي
غازلت وجه الصباح
و عاندت كل الرياح
للمواسم
و التواريخ القريبة و البعيدة
للزغاريد التي
مزقت ستر الليالي
للمزامير التي
وحدت بين الخطاوي
للشوارع
و المحطات القديمة و الجديدة
هذي ضفائرك ارتمت
حزنا عليك
وخفقة ترنو اليك
تثير منك ساعديك
لوثبة
تغتال فيك
برودة الانفاس
و الصمت
ا
ل
م
ب
ع
ث
ر
بالكلام
لكن
عينيك اكترت لونا
يهدهد اغنية تموت
علي شفاه العابرين
علي ممرات
التراكم
والتراحم
و التعارف
و التعاطف
و التهتك
بين فوضي و نظام
لكنني
يا وحدة البيت المتاخم للدروب الذاهبات الي البروق القادمات من الطفولة و الغمام
رسمت منك عوالما تأتي اليك
تبيح فيك خصوبة الكلمات و الفروع الناميات
تحيل فيك نشازك اللوني اغنية توقع بانسجام

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نفسى فى داخلك أعاين

      نفسى فى داخلك أعاين 
      وأروى روحى وأشوف منابعك 
     الصحرا فى عينيا تتواثب جناين                                                      
     ماخدة صوتك من جداول 
     وما خدة صورتك من كهارب 
     مولداً ميدانو حافل 
     كلما يصبـِّح ... تجيهو الناس جحافلْ 
     يا سلام 
**********
     لمـّا تعبرى فى الشوارع 
     شوفى كيف الناس تصارع 
     ناس تطفـِّر .. وناس تد فـِّر 
     فى البشابى على نجومك 
     وفى البخبْ .. كايس تخومِك 
     وكل زول من عِنْ سُلافك .. 
     لا لا .. قال دايرلُو كاسْ 
********
     مرّة طربان .. شلت صوتك شان أغني 
     قلت آه ياليل .. وآه 
     إنتى أول .. وإنتى تانى .. وإنتى تالت 
     وإنتى رابع 
     نافرة زى صيد الخلا 
     وصافية زى نبع المنابع 
     وقلتى لى غناى .. خلاص 
*********
     حلوة عينيك زى صحابي 
     عنيدة كيف ... تشبه شريحتين من شبابي           
     حلوة عينيك زى صحابي
     وزى عِنب .. طوّل معتـّق فى الخوابي 
     وسمحة زى ما تقول ضيوفاً .. دقـّوا بابي 
     .. فرحى بيهم سال .. ملا .. حتى الكبابي



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*متعة في احتمالات الغياب
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
يحيى فضل الله
1 
ـــ

حين مرت خطاك
علي دروبي
انتمي للنسمة
تاريخ الطيوب
......
2
ـــ
انتظرتك
علي حواف الرعشة
و احتمالات البريد
انتظرتك
علي شارع
لا ينتمي
الا لخطوتك الانيقة
انتظرتك
في عراء الانتماء
في ارتباكات اللقاء
انتظرتك
انتظرت
ها هنا
او ها هناك
لا مناص
فبانتظارك
تبتهج المسام
و في انتظارك
متعة
في احتمالات الغياب
......
3
ـــــ
هل انت قاتلتي ؟
ام كنت مقتولا برمل الدرب استجدي القوافل ؟
.......
4
ـــــ
احتاج
معرفتي بك
احتاج
جهلي بك
احتاج
احتاج
لطعم هذا التعب العميق
احتاج هذياني حين يتعبني الذي يتعبني من حلمي و من وهمي
احتاج
احتاجك
و دونك الان احتمالي في الغياب
كيف احلل لون الغياب ؟
كيف يختنق الفرح دون حزني والسؤال ؟؟؟؟
.......
5
ــــ
اعيديني
الي تلك التفاصيل
فذاكرتي تخون الان جذوتها
و ترتبك
اعيديني
لشرفات بها الق
فهذا الليل بلا عينيك
يكتئب .



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*غيابات الخليل
كلمات: يحى فضل الله

بالأمس  كان غناؤنا عذبآ
و كنت تتخذين قافيةً
لها طعم التواصلِ  و التبادلِ بين قمحٍ و خصوبة
فلماذا تأخذين الآن شكلاً يرتدي لغة الظهيرة
يقتفي ظل الفجيعةِ
تختفي منه العذوبة
إنها اللغة التي عمقت فينا التداعي
و غلغلت بين العظامِ
تزامن الوجعِ المعبأ بالضياعِ  و بالرطوبة
فأخترنا من بين الزحام
خرائط الفرح الملون
بالطبول العازفات مقاطعآ تنمو علي عين الحبيبة
بادرتني هواجسي
فأستعرت من الشوارعِ عظمةً كانت تحدقُ في الحياةِ
و تعتريها الأمنياتْ
و سمعتُ من مدنِ الخرابِ حكاية الآتين منك
يلعقون السمّ
من شفةٍ تدندنُ بالرخيصِ من التباكي  التشاكي  الأغنياتْ
فيا بنتُ المسافةِ والرجوعْ
و يا بنتُ الخريطةِ و الدموعْ
إذهبي مني  تمنِّي
و أمنحي القلب التجلِّي
و غادري اللغة التي ظلت تموتْ
أغرزي فيّ الثباتْ
الله يا وجعآ تمدد في العشيةِ 
و الصباحْ
الله يا حلمأ تناثر بين افواهِ الرياحْ
هل يكون الموت نوعآ من تآلف
في غياباتِ الخليلْ ؟


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*رفقة
كلمات: يحى فضل الله
الحان: ضياء ميرغنى
اداء: نانسى عجاج

التقطني يا صديقي
في الدروب الما بتجيبك
ودفئ حضنك بالأغاني
كلما يضهب طريقك
وامسك الجمرة البتبرق
بين رمادك
وبين حريقك
وارفق الدمعة البتعرف
شاسع الحزن البعيقك
ولو فضل في العمر خطوة
وسع الأحلام
واهرب منو ضيقك
لي براح في الشوق يتاوق
في شبابيك غربة حبيبك
ويا أخي سيبك
من متاهات في الخواطر
والمشاوير التشاتر
يا اخي سيبك
هي ضلمة وانت عارف
ضي بريقك
وبرضو عارف
قبل ما تختار طريقك
ابقي واثق من رفيقك
وامسك الجمرة البتبرق
بين رمادك
وبين حريقك
مين رفيقك
غير شجن
واشواق
ولوعة
شحنة الحزن البصيبك
يا اخي سيبك
وانت سر عشقك
كلما اتخمر عتيقك
يا اخي سيبك
من سريقك
ومن سليبك
وابقي فتش في لي طريقك
يمكن الاحزان تسيبك
يا اخي سيبك


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*عترة
كلمات: يحى فضل الله

يا واقفه 
في عترة مشيك 
و معوداني علي الرحيل 
يا فكرة بين شعرة وعجين 
بتعدم الخطوة السبيل 
يا نايحه 
في زفة عريس 
و الليل يسرب للنجوم 
دامس ضلامو علي وشيك 
و ما كان وشيك 
حلم الوصول 
ما بين سلامك 
او مجيك 
و انا كيف اجيك 
والعترة في سكة مشيك 
و السكة كذابة دليل 
و وشي اصبح ما وشيك 
مع اني عاشقك و مشتهيك 
و كمان مواعدك 
و في النهايات ببتديك 
بس كيف اجيك  
يا ثابته في عترة مشيك 
و معاكسه احلامي القبيل 
والفتوي بين شعرة و عجين 
بتبدل الضكران ذليل 
و تحول الكاتل كتيل 
و يا حليلنا منها 
يا حليل 
زغرودة في الزمن الجميل 
زغرودة للزين والعديل 
صبحت تعرس لي كتيل 
يا حليلنا منها 
ياحليل 
العتره في الدرب العديل 
و القمراء ضوايا ودليل 
و الغنيه هداية سبيل 
يا حليلنا منها 
ياحليل 
يا عاتره 
و اتلخبط مشيك 
هل فكرة خوانة دليل 
تقدر تصلح لي مشيك  
و لي وين مشيك  
والليل يسرب للنجوم 
دامس ضلامو علي وشيك 
وكيفن مشيك 
يا تايه بين عترات مشيك 
و انا ليه اجيك  
و وشي اصبح ما وشيك 
و دربي ناجع ضد مشيك 
و عترت في تزييف وشيك 
انا ما بجيك


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حبالنا الجوه ما تخنت
 كلمات: يحى فضل الله
 
طعنا الضل طعنا الضل 
وفى الأحلام طعنا الفيل 
قوافل الغضبه كانت طرحت تلات مرات 
دحين جربت عضة زول ملان مغصه 
حبالنا الجوه ما تخنت 
حبال السما الممدود 
حبال الصوت وكت يرجع 
يجيب الخاطر المردود 
تعالى نشوف 
غنيواتنا البقت فى الدنيا ما بتشوف 
تعالى نشوف 
حروف البكا الجواها مافى حروف 
تعالى نشوف  تعالى نطوف 
على المدن البقت أشباح 
على الجوع القعد مرتاح 
على الكلمة البقت فى الجوف 
تفتش سكة الأفراح 
تعالى نشوف منو البقدر يخاصم طفلة 
صبحت هازلة فوق مد الاسى الحرَّاق 
ويا غنوتنا ما تفوتى 
يا كلمتنا ما تموتى 
فتشى فوق ضمير الكلمة 
وعن وترا رحل فراق 
وعن بلدا رحل فراق 
وعن ولدا رحل فراق 
عن علما رحل فراق 
غنانا الفينا ما بشفع 
حديثنا الجوه ما بنفع 
تعالى نشوف تعالى نطوف 
تعالى نعلم الشفع 
تعالى نعلم اليفع 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مساماتك
كلمات: يحى فضل الله

مساماتك بتشقق
عشان تشرق صباحاتك
صباحاتك بتتعانق مع الفكرة
وتاخد من جراحاتك
نضيف إحساسنا بى بكرة
ويا بكرة ويا بكرة 
*********
يا بكرة الغصن ناشف
ويا بكرة الفرح يوماتى بيكاتل
حزن أطفال بيتشابى
عشان تعرف شنو الفى
إيدنا لى بكرة
شنو الداخرنـّوا لى السكة
عشان تشرق صباحاتك
عشان تقصر مسافاتك
عشان تبرق غماماتك
عشان تخضر مساحاتك
عشان بكرة
وبعد بكرة


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ضو شبابيك البيوت
كلمات: يحى فضل الله
الحان واداء: مصطفى سيد احمد

يا ضو شبابيك  البيوت
بين التوهج  و الخفوت
بسرح معاك  و اسألك
قبال ما يخنقنا الرماد 
و يعلم العقل الحياد
قبّـال لهب حلمك يفوت
وجذوتك تبهت  تموت
بسرح معاك و استفسرك
عن ظلمة تمتد و تطول
وإتلخبطت فيها الفصول
عن كلمة ضاعت في الفراغ
بين البزيـِّف و البقول
عن سر يباس البذرة 
في طين الحقول
عن كل أحلام  الصغار
الما لقت  غير الذبول



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يا خطوتك
كلمات: يحى فضل الله
الحان واداء: مصطفى سيد احمد

لا زمن حبك حقيقة
لا تعب زمنك فرح
لا دغش وترك صدح
لا بعد ليلك صبح
يا خطوتك  يا خطوتك
يا خطوة الوجع الحرج
لا الفيها منك ابتدى
لا البيها منك انتهى
يا خطوتك يا خطوتك
يا خطوة ضاعت
بين صراخك والصدى
بين المسافات والنوى
بينك وبين كل المشاعر
الفينا غرقت فى الغنا
يا خطوتك يا خطوتك
يا خطوتك داست على
الحرف اليبس فوق الشفاه
داست على البوح والكلام
داست عليك
على انتظارك والملام
داست عليك
على الدروب الماشة منك
وجاية ليك
لا فتر فيها الولف
لا سكت فيها الحرف
يا خطوتك يا خطوتك
بين ابتعادك وانتظارى
بين مشاوير طفلة ضاعت
بين عيونك وافتكارى
يا عيونك وافتكارى
يا عيونك وافتكارى



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*إستلاب
كلمات: يحى فضل الله
الحان واداء: مصطفى سيد احمد

خبرينى
والمساء الشاحب الخطوات
يحترف التعب
ورحيل أغنيةٍ توشوشُ
فى خبايا الإنتظار
تضيع منى
كيف بددنا الكذوب
فى انتظارك بالكذوب
ثم إنّا لم نعد ندرى بأنا
مذ حملناكِ  جنينا
قد نسينا أن نضع فيه الملامح
كى نحددما فعلنا بانعتاقك
لو سـُئلنا كيف ضيعنا
إنبهارك بالخصوبة
وأرتضينا أن نسلم للعساكر
من ثمارك ما يطيب
كى اجاذب كل أطراف الزمان
أهدهد الكلمات
لا أقوى على شىءٍ من الذكرى
وهذا العقلُ متعب
رجوع الدرب  لا يفضى إليك
ولا إلى اللغةِ الصريحة
كى أحدد ما تبقى من رحيقك
فى مسام الروح  والجسد إشتعال
وهذا النبض  أتعب
********
وتلك الخطوة إبتعدت
عن الصحو المكمِّل للحقيقة
أغلقت بالخبث أبواب الوضوح
زيفت صوت المغنى
عهرت لغة النشيد
ضيعت حلم الصبايا 
فى طوابير الرغيف
غيبت حلم الطفولة
أنهكت حزن الشيوخ
همشت منك  القضايا
فى إحتمالك للتواصل
والمرابون إستباحوا
هذه الأرض الحلوب
فيا جميلة  خبرينى


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*السحاب
كلمات: يحى فضل الله
الحان واداء: مصطفى سيد احمد

السحاب لو اصلو
خاصمنا  و تعب
و الرياح الفي الدرب
شتّتتْ فرح القوافي
و بّددت حزن المنافي
برضو ريدك فينا باقي
في الحنايا وفى الزوايا
في عيون أطفال بتكتب بالدوايا
في المشاوير والحكايا
و جّوه ثابت في القلب
************
يا سمحه ما غابت مدينة
يا سمحه ما بموت الفريق
و لابينهش في غناوينا الحريق
و الوتر دايماً بغني 
للقوافل الجايه من وجع الطريق
************
و السحاب برضو بيعود
ويجينا بي برق البشارة
بينا بينك لا موانع لا سدود
بيناتنا بس تبقي الجسارة


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يا ضلنا
كلمات: يحى فضل الله
الحان واداء: مصطفى سيد احمد

يا ضلنا المرسوم 
على رمل المسافة
وشاكى من طول الطريق
قول للبنيـّة الخايفة
من نار الحروف
تحرق بويتات الفريق
قول ليها ما تتخوفى
دى النسمة بتجيب الأمل
والأمل بيصبح رفيق
والأصلو فى الجوف إندفن
لا بتنسى .. لا بنمّحى
لا بنتهى منو الحريق
********
والفينا من آهات أليمة
فى حكاوينا القديمة
لا بيرحل عن عيونـّا
ولا بتغشاهو الهزيمة
والقبيل راجِنو نحنا
يوم تبشـِّر بيهو غيمة
لما تمطر يوم علينا
الفرح يملا المدينة
والبلودات الحزينة
يا ضلنا

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
أسئلة ليست للإجابة
كلمات: يحى فضل الله
الحان واداء: مصطفى سيد احمد
 
ما معنى أن نحيا ولا ندرى 
بأن العشق قد يبقى سجيناً فى الخلايا 
ما معنى أن نشهد موات الأغنيات 
ما معنى هذا الصمت الذى لا ينتهى 
وبرغم حوجتنا الصراخ 
***********
هل يختفى الظل الذى لا ينتمى 
إلا لمعرفتى وجهلى 
وهل نودع بعضنا ونذهب فى سراب الذكريات 
كيف تبدو الذكريات 
كيف يبدو طعم أيام الشجن 
من يعلم ذكريات كل أشكال التداعى 
والرحيل المر دوماً 
حين يختلط المدى بالمآسى والمخاوف 
وأحتراق الأمنيات 
*********
تعِبٌ هو البرق الذى لا يضيءُ أقبية الخبايا 
لا ينتمى للسحبِ 
والعشبُ الذى لا يرتوى 
إلاّ بطعمك يا عصيراً من خليط الدهشةِ الأولى 
وأحتراق الأغنيات

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ابداع ياامام والله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ابداع متناهى
تسلم امام
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلم امام
كلمات تزخر بالابداع
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*تسلم امام
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*بعض التصحيح 

مزيكة الحواري   من كلمات  محمد المهدي عبد الوهاب 

نفسي فى داخلك اعاين  من كلمات د. بشري الفاضل  

اغنية السحاب  من الحان الفنان على السقيد 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور إمام . . . شعر يحيى فضل الله يعبر عن وجدان المسحوقين
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ي الله بجد شعر رؤؤؤؤؤعه ي إمام يثلموااا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام على روائع الاستاذ يحيى فضل الله

*

----------


## Almothanna

*أمتعتنا ياإمام .
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووور امام اباتي تسلم يــ رائع
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكور ياحبيبنا
                        	*

----------

